# Greetings from the last frontier



## rainmanak4 (Apr 3, 2004)

This site was very helpful in our decision to get an outback, not to mention the design, build quality and overall functionality. Hope to hear from some local alaskans who either have an Outback or are considering one. I did all the research for you! Go ahead and ask me anything, I feel like an expert already! I memorized my salespersons cell phone # and even know the factory rep on a first name basis......was that going overboard? My wife thinks so 
shy 
Anyway....hope to hear from you and happy camping!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome Rainman...
Doing your homework really pays off when making a major purchase. Be proud.

You also appear to be a Chris Farley fan!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard and Congratulations on your new Outback!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Have fun with your 25RSS and if we are ever up that way we will look you up, Kirk

PS: don't forget to vote in the outback pole


----------



## DernMooseAK (Apr 16, 2004)

We just got a 21RS, there are three of us that now have Outbacks in my neck of the woods. Cant wait for the King season to open which will be our first adventure.


----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Rain,

Glad to have you aboard and hope you make some great memories with your new Outback!

Greg


----------



## gotoakandfreeze (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey AK...

I am looking for a TT and liked the Outbacks. They were quoting me a preliminary of about 21,800 for a 21 RS with a couple of options. I can break it down more if you think it'd help, but that sounds like a lot for that TT.

What do you think???

Thanks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.

That sounds high for the lower 48, but I'm not sure what the freight charges are going "way up North...to Alaska" (I like Jimmy Horton







).

There are a few others from the last frontier on the site, perhaps they can chime in with what they found was fair pricing in AK.

Tim


----------



## packerbacker (Mar 14, 2004)

Hello Moos and Rain,
We live in the greatest place on earth too.....ALASKA!!!
We have an 04 28 RSS.....love it. Cant wait to camp in it.
Got any great site to visit this summer???? only been campin last year.
hook us up!
Jerry and Joy in Eagle River


----------



## 5girlsAk (Jun 1, 2004)

Hello Rain, Moose, and Packerbacker
We are also Alaskans living in Anchorage. Picked up our 26RS just before Memorial weekend. Spent 4 days in Seward and noticed 4 other Outbacks in the area. Great to see others making the smart decision. Talkeetna also has a excellent camp ground.

Bruce and Trina


----------

